# Maccabi Tel Aviv and Marcus Fizer



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now I've been a big fan of his for quite some time, and he's looked better and better as his career has gone on. When Maccabi Tel Aviv played the Knicks, he looked like a beast out there, despite his height. He just turned 29, and just _look _at him in this year's team pic:










What do you guys think?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow! Something about his pic just looks scary. Is it possible to look that way naturally?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

His main problem in the NBA is he was never playing next to the right player. If he played next to KG, I think he would have been a monster (not to mention he couldn't stay healthy).


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

His shooting percentage was lacking when he played in the NBA as well. 

But by his second year on the Bulls, he was competing for minutes (he played 1961) with Charles Oakley (1385) and the Bulls' two high-profile rookies Curry (1152) and Chandler (1392). Even though he got more minutes then they did that year, the writing was definitely on the wall...


----------

